# Saizen 'Click Easy' HGH Pens



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

May treat myself to some of these, are they any good?

Also they don't have the full click pens, just the refills, does anyone know where i can buy the pen from?


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

you have any luck?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I'd like to know as well...


----------



## Chemical Evolution (Aug 13, 2004)

Looks Good!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Chemical Evolution said:


> Look Good!


Goddag Du..hvorden har du idag?


----------

